# DIY Dessert - Lemon Curd Yogurt



## Max

Hi - First up :-




The Packaging consists of 4 x 150g tubs in a Cardboard Wrap.

A Genuine - Top of the Range - Electric Windows - Leather Seats - Yogurt from Woolworths - A Full Double Cream Smooth Silky Sensation coats your tongue and your entire mouth as you take the first spoonful.

The Lemon - in the Lemon Curd - gets every Frikken taste to wake up - stand to attention and take note of this Lemon Flavour because it is one of those lemon Flavours - that if mastered - will be a Lemon flavour that will be an essential part of any Vapers eJuice Stash.

So @Andre @GregF @Rude Rudi @RichJB @Viper_SA @Soutie @boxerulez @KZOR what do you Chaps think about trying to replicate this Yogurt Flavour ..... ???

To experience the flavour - please consider making a plan and getting the Yogurt from Woolworths and tasting the Lemon Curd Yogurt.

My Wife purchased this yogurt from Woollies on Thursday - saying that she likes Lemon Curd - as do I - and wow   - when you taste it - well - you will know what I tasted when you taste it yourself.

At this stage - to try an attempt at the basic flavours would be - IMO :-

CAP Greek Yogurt - 5%
CAP Super Sweet - 0.5% ???

FA Cream Fresh - 2%
FA Lemon Sicily - 1%
FA Lime Taihitl (Cold Pressed) - 0.5%
FA Meringue - 0.5%
FA Vienna Cream - 2%

TFA Bavarian Cream - 3%
TFA Lemon II - 2.5%

17% Flavours
70/30 - VG/PG - 3 Weeks Steeping

So - what do you Chaps think ???

And - Thank You - to each of you - for all your awesome support on this Forum and for helping me enjoy my vaping journey.

Please - anyone can make comments here to try and develop this Lemon Curd Yogurt eJuice Flavour.

Maybe there is one out there already - but to confirm it - the Woolworths Lemon Curd Yogurt would have to have been tasted.

Best Regards - and looking forward to your comments.

Max

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Max said:


> Hi - First up :-
> 
> View attachment 95922
> 
> 
> The Packaging consists of 4 x 150g tubs in a Cardboard Wrap.
> 
> A Genuine - Top of the Range - Electric Windows - Leather Seats - Yogurt from Woolworths - A Full Double Cream Smooth Silky Sensation coats your tongue and your entire mouth as you take the first spoonful.
> 
> The Lemon - in the Lemon Curd - gets every Frikken taste to wake up - stand to attention and take note of this Lemon Flavour because it is one of those lemon Flavours - that if mastered - will be a Lemon flavour that will be an essential part of any Vapers eJuice Stash.
> 
> So @Andre @GregF @Rude Rudi @RichJB @Viper_SA @Soutie @boxerulez @KZOR what do you Chaps think about trying to replicate this Yogurt Flavour ..... ???
> 
> To experience the flavour - please consider making a plan and getting the Yogurt from Woolworths and tasting the Lemon Curd Yogurt.
> 
> My Wife purchased this yogurt from Woollies on Thursday - saying that she likes Lemon Curd - as do I - and wow   - when you taste it - well - you will know what I tasted when you taste it yourself.
> 
> At this stage - to try an attempt at the basic flavours would be - IMO :-
> 
> CAP Greek Yogurt - 5%
> CAP Super Sweet - 0.5% ???
> 
> FA Cream Fresh - 2%
> FA Lemon Sicily - 1%
> FA Lime Taihitl (Cold Pressed) - 0.5%
> FA Meringue - 0.5%
> FA Vienna Cream - 2%
> 
> TFA Bavarian Cream - 3%
> TFA Lemon II - 2.5%
> 
> 17% Flavours
> 70/30 - VG/PG - 3 Weeks Steeping
> 
> So - what do you Chaps think ???
> 
> And - Thank You - to each of you - for all your awesome support on this Forum and for helping me enjoy my vaping journey.
> 
> Please - anyone can make comments here to try and develop this Lemon Curd Yogurt eJuice Flavour.
> 
> Maybe there is one out there already - but to confirm it - the Woolworths Lemon Curd Yogurt would have to have been tasted.
> 
> Best Regards - and looking forward to your comments.
> 
> Max


That sounds good @Max. Give it a go. Maybe add a touch of FA Aurora to prevent the lemon from fading. I have tried a few yogurt concentrates, but liked none. I prefer a tart yogurt. Hoping to try FLV Yogurt soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

@Max ....... i did not forget about you. 
Because your recipe looks workable i decided to go down a slightly different route. 
I did not taste the Woolies yogurt but based my recipe on lemon curb food recipes. 
Will let you know how it pans out in a week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

Max said:


> So @Andre @GregF @Rude Rudi @RichJB @Viper_SA @Soutie @boxerulez @KZOR what do you Chaps think about trying to replicate this Yogurt Flavour ..... ???
> 
> Max


Sorry @Max I wouldnt have a clue. Now if it was a tobacco recipe maybe a different story.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

@Max your recipe looks delish - and so does @KZOR's!

I would sub your TFA Lemon II and Meringue with Cap Lemon Meringue pie, which contains all the lemony and sweetness in one go. For that lemon tang, I would also add a bit of Cap Lemon Lime @ 2%.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

A nice yoghurt base here. Skip the coconut for your idea though
And this one is even easier by skiddlzninja

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB

I don't know if this will be any help but I was browsing through the flavour notes at Reddit and came across ConcreteRiver's notes for Inw Shisha Lemon:



> Inhale has tarter lemon zest top notes, and a dense limoncello / syrupy lemon candy type of base. Exhale has higher fairly light lime zest top notes. Some tartness, and brightness but not quite acidic and bright enough to be realistic lemon. Thick, sweet base.  Syrupy, but thick enough it comes across almost like a creamy lemon curd. Lingering bitter zest notes and sticky sweetness.
> ...
> I think this is another Lemon that is destined for heavy use in bakeries. Solo, tastes a good deal like Lemon Curd, so you're looking at the usual suspects like Lemon Meringue and Lemon fillings. Syrupy, but not really juicy, so you may be able to bring it into dryer bakeries to get lemon cakes and donuts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Max

Hi @KZOR and @Rude Rudi 

Lemon Curd Yogurt - Scrolling up will remind you both about this. I don’t know if either of yourselves have purchased and tasted the Yogurt 

So - I thought some feedback was due and I’m sure Appreciated. 

My Original Suggested Recipe was:
My Original Thoughts were:

CAP Greek Yogurt - 5%
CAP Super Sweet - 0.5% 

FA Cream Fresh - 2%
FA Lemon Sicily - 1%
FA Lime Taihitl (Cold Press) - 0.5%

FA Meringue - 0.5%
FA Vienna Cream - 2%

TFA Bavarian Cream - 3%
TFA Lemon II - 2.5%

17% - 25ml
70/30 - 3 Weeks 

KZOR suggested the following as can be seen above - Hense:

*KZLemCYurt-v1*
Catalan Cream FA - 1%
Greek Yogurt TFA - 2%
Lemon Lime II TFA - 1.5%
Lemon Sicily FA - 3%
Meringue FA - 0.5%
Sweet and Tart TFA - 1%
Vanilla Whipped Cr'm CAP - 2%
11% - 25ml
65/35 - 3 Weeks 

*Setup*
VV Pulse 22 - KZLemCYurt-v1
RDA - Single Coil Build 
Wire : Ni80 
Type : Alien
@smilelykumeenit 
Gauge : 3 x 28Ga/36Ga
ID : 3mm
Wraps : 5
Spacing : 0.2mm
Leg Length : 5mm
Mod - VW : eVic Primo Mini 75W
Ohms : 0.30
Watts : 40 to 50
Cotton : Cotton Candy
eJuice : KZLemCYurt-v1
eJuice Mix : 65/35
Nicotine : 0mg
Mixed : 19/11/2017
Steeped : 7 Weeks
Assembled : 13/01/2018

Rude Rudi suggested the following as can be seen above - Hense:

*RRLemCYurt-v1*
Bavarian Cream TFA - 3%
Cream Fresh FA - 2%
Greek Yogurt CAP - 5%
Lemon Lime CAP - 2%
Lemon Me'ng Pie v2 CAP - 2.5%
Lemon Sicily FA - 1%
Lime Taihitl (Cold Pd) FA - 0.5%
Super Sweet CAP - 0.5% - My Extra
Vienna Cream FA - 2%
18.5% - 25ml
70/30 - 3 Weeks

*Setup*
VV Pulse 22 - RRLemCYurt-v1
RDA - Single Coil Build 
Wire : Ni80 
Type : Alien
@smilelykumeenit 
Gauge : 3 x 28Ga/36Ga
ID : 3mm
Wraps : 5
Spacing : 0.2mm
Leg Length : 5mm
Mod - VW : eVic VTwo 75W
Ohms : 0.30
Watts : 40 to 50
Cotton : Cotton Candy
eJuice : RRLemCYurt-v1
eJuice Mix : 70/30
Nicotine : 0mg
Mixed : 19/11/2017
Steeped : 7 Weeks
Assembled : 13/01/2018

Ok - so I took a mouthful of the Yogurt 
Then a “Drag” on KZLemCYurt
Then a “Drag” on RRLemCYurt
Then a month full of Cold Water 
Visa Versa
Then a mouthful of the Yogurt 
Then a “Drag” on RRLemCYurt
Then a “Drag” on KZLemCYurt

The Closest - Rude Rudi 

It is really amazing how 2 Artists offered their advice - didn’t even taste the Yogurt - yet could suggest a Flavour Profile to get there - and were practically on point. A touch here and there and both recipes will hit the Flavour. 

Thank You so so much - to both of you for your Awesome Support. 

@Andre @Silver @RichJB @Vapessa

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Max said:


> Hi @KZOR and @Rude Rudi
> 
> Lemon Curd Yogurt - Scrolling up will remind you both about this. I don’t know if either of yourselves have purchased and tasted the Yogurt
> 
> The Closest - Rude Rudi



Fantastic write up and comparison, as always!!
Thanks for the mention - I actually forgot about this one! Gonna give it a mix and let you know how it compares!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Wow @Max, thats awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

